# Schwierigkeitsgrad von HdRO



## Gfreeman (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Gefährten, 

mich würde ganz einfach mal Eure Empfindung zum Thema Schwierigkeitsgrad bei HdRO, gemessen an den Instanzen, interessieren.

Warum ich das frage?

Nun ja, meine Frau und ich pflegen das Hobby MMO gemeinsam. Wie viele andere kamen wir auch aus dem Lager des MMO's, dessen Name ich hier nicht aussprechen möchte, von welchem wir allerdings folgende Situation gewohnt waren, dass es nicht nur Hardcore-Instanzen gab, sondern auch Instanzen für die Casual-Gamer, bei welchen man sich durch beharrliches Spielen auch über Marken ein recht angenehmes Equipment zusammenfarmen konnte.

Seit Düsterwald und seit wir Level 65 sind, stellt sich für uns die Situation wie folgt dar:

1. Von den Dreier-Inis ist es gerade mal die Schwerthalle, die wir relativ relaxed hinbekommen, um unsere Dol Guldur Marken zu erlangen.

2. Warggehege ---> sry, der Endboss, Kranklob, ist für Casuals ultrabrutal schwer. Mit der klassischen Dreierkonstellation Tank, Heiler, sehr guter DD, gerade so machbar. Aber wehe, die Konstellation ist eine andere, z. B. Schurke, Jäger und Heiler. Das ist dann kein Zuckerschlecken.

3. Verlies --> siehe Punkt 2, für Casuals sehr sehr heavy.

4. Samath Gul (man verzeihe mir die evt. falsche Schreibweise) und weiterführende Inis ---> an die mag ich noch gar nicht zu denken, da uns bereits die vorgenannten Probleme bereiten.

Oder nehmen wir mal Handwerksrezepte. Rezepte aus den alten 60er Inhalten sind teils besser (Aureate...) als Rezepte aus den 65er Bereichen. Also hier stimmen die Relationen nicht!!

Fazit: Nach Erreichen des Levels 65 kann HdRO, obwohl ich es natürlich auch sehr liebe, ganz schön frustrierend sein. Wenn man pro Tag sich gerade mal zwei oder drei Stunden Zeit nehmen möchte (es gibt ja auch noch andere Sachen außer HdRO), dann wird es momentan ganz schön frustig.

In WoW (verdammt, jetzt isses mir doch rausgerutscht), da gab es für jeden Level entsprechende Casual Inis (Burg Utgard, Nexxus, Azjol- Nerub usw)., die das Ganze ein wenig freundlicher gemacht haben.

Meines Erachtens ist in Düsterwald mit Erreichen von 65 die gefährliche Situation eingetreten, dass viele es dann nur noch als frustig empfinden, evt. sich einen neuen Char hochziehen, um sich zu beschäftigen oder zu hoffen, dass es mit dem neuen Char irgendwann einfacher geht.

Für viele, die jetzt posten, dass es doch gar nicht so schwer sei, wenn man gut spielt, möchte ich vielleicht die Frage an's Herz legen, ob es eventuell auch deshalb nicht so schwer erscheint, da Ihr in einer Hardcore-Gamer Community unterwegs seid und es deshalb so leicht ist.

Bei uns ist es auch so, dass wenn gewisse Leute dabei sind mit Sets ab 100 Strahlen aufwärts und die dementsprechend auch sonst gut equipped sind, wir auch mal eine der besagten schwierigeren Inis schaffen. Aber kanns das wirklich sein? Dass nur in Begleitung absoluter Top-Leute man bestimmte Inis schafft und ansonsten nur gefrustet Rep-Kosten erfarmt anstatt Marken usw.

Leute, helft mir, meine Motivation wieder zu finden. Die ist seit Level 65 im Keller. Und nur noch scharmützeln oder Twinks hochziehen möcht ich auch nicht.

Gruß Gfreeman


----------



## Vetaro (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich geh mal auf alle Punkte ein, zu denen mir was einfällt.



> ich [möchte] vielleicht die Frage an's Herz legen, ob es eventuell auch deshalb nicht so schwer erscheint, da Ihr in einer Hardcore-Gamer Community unterwegs seid und es deshalb so leicht ist.



Diesen Teil stelle ich an den Anfang, weil das eigentlich mein Kernstück ist. Wir müssen mal kurz Begriffe klären. Wenn wir mal den Zeitaufwand weglassen (d.h. Leute, die einfach 10 Stunden lang die Schwerthalle wiederholt haben), sind Spieler, die jetzt gerade Barad Guldur betreten könnten, wahrscheinlich "Hardcore". Weil sie sich den (aktuell) schwersten Herausforderungen des Spiels stellen können.

 Leute, die sich den "normalen" sachen mit Gewinnchance stellen können, wären dann normale Spieler (das wort 'Casual' benutz ich hier nicht).

Und Leute, die ausser der Schwerthalle im normalen Modus keine aktuelle Instanz schaffen (obwohl sie auf 65 sind und nicht etwa ohne ausrüstung rumlaufen oder so), das müssen dann wohl die weniger erfolgreichen sein. Ich hoffe es ist klar, dass das keine Beleidigung sein soll: Aber ganz offensichtlich ist ein nennenswerter Teil der Spielerschaft dazu in der Lage, die ganz normalen Instanzen in Dol Guldur erfolgreich zu beenden. Vielleicht sind nicht alle anderen Pro-Gamer, sondern ihr eben keine? '_'




Gfreeman schrieb:


> 1. Von den Dreier-Inis ist es gerade mal die Schwerthalle, die wir relativ relaxed hinbekommen, um unsere Dol Guldur Marken zu erlangen.
> 
> 2. Warggehege ---> sry, der Endboss, Kranklob, ist für Casuals ultrabrutal schwer. Mit der klassischen Dreierkonstellation Tank, Heiler, sehr guter DD, gerade so machbar. Aber wehe, die Konstellation ist eine andere, z. B. Schurke, Jäger und Heiler. Das ist dann kein Zuckerschlecken.



Also. Erst einmal finde ich diese Aufstellung ohnehin nicht so gut. Ich denke, am besten kommt man in dieser Instanz mit einem Träger schwerer Rüstung, einem Kundigen/Schurken und einem Heilruni oder Barden aus. Ich stimme zu, viele Experimente führen hier nur zum Untergang.  Aber Kranklob selber ist, wenn man weiß wie es geht, doch nun gar nicht so schwer? Der Tank tankt, der Heiler heilt, und einer kämpft gegen die rumliegenden Wölfe. Da muss man sich doch nichtmal irgendwelche neuen Taktiken ausdenken?
(Hier der Vollständigkeit halber meine Guides, die kennste aber ja bestimmt)



> Samath Gul (man verzeihe mir die evt. falsche Schreibweise) und weiterführende Inis ---> an die mag ich noch gar nicht zu denken, da uns bereits die vorgenannten Probleme bereiten.



In Sammath Gûl braucht man tatsächlich wieder eine gut geeignete Aufstellung, und ich würde da auch nicht ohne einen meiner Kontakte reingehen, von denen ich weiß, dass sie Ahnung haben. Der Kampf gegen Gorothul ist unheimlich chaotisch - aber der rest geht doch ganz gut?




> Handwerksrezepte: Rezepte aus den alten 60er Inhalten sind teils besser (Aureate...) als Rezepte aus den 65er Bereichen. Also hier stimmen die Relationen nicht!!



Das hingegen ist technisch gesehen keine Verschlechterung. Das Spiel ist natürlich daran angepasst, welche Ausrüstung man hat. Das heisst, den Spielemachern ist bewusst, dass die Spieler im besten Fall mit Aureate-Items ausgerüstet sind, und nicht etwa mit Zirkon oder Synolphamid etc. Tatsächlich ist das Moria-Set stärker als das DG-Instanzset. Das heisst, dass ihr praktisch _über-equipped_ seid.



Ich schätze, ich gehöre, alleine weil ich seit dem Gameboy Color sicherlich einen nennenswerten Teil meines Lebens gespielt habe, schon von selbst zu den Profis. Ich könnte da gar nichts gegen machen, das hat auch nichts mehr mit "So oft probieren bis es klappt" zu tun.
 Wenn es eine Schwierigkeits-Skala gibt, auf die man alle spiele und aufgaben in spielen einstufen kann, von 1 bis 10 (Zeitaufwand egal), dann sähen einige Punkte bei meiner Liste darauf ungefähr so aus (die anderen Werte sind zum Vergleich, falls jemand die aktuellen HdRO-Herausforderungen nicht kennt, aber eines der Spiele):

Beautiful Katamari durchspielen: 1,5/10
Oblivion durchspielen: 4/10
Halo 3 auf Normal durchspielen: 5/10
Assassin's Creed 2 durchspielen: 5/10
Mirror's Edge durchspielen: 6/10
Half Life 2 durchspielen: 6/10
GTA IV durchspielen: 7,5/10
Braid ohne hilfe durchspielen: 9/10
Rock Band 2 auf Experte spielen: 9/10
Call of Duty 4 auf Veteran durchspielen: 9,5/10

in HdRO alleine Level 65 erreichen: 2,5/10
Schwerthalle normal: 2/10
Warggehege schwer: 4/10
Sammath Gûl schwer: 6,5/10
Barad Guldur zweiten Boss besiegen: 8/10


----------



## Gfreeman (30. Dezember 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich geh mal auf alle Punkte ein, zu denen mir was einfällt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Vetaro,

zunächst vielen vielen Dank für deinen Post. Hab diesen, da sicher gut gemeint, regelrecht in mich aufgesogen.

Von den o. g. Spielen kenn ich Halflife 2 und GTA 4. Okay - GTA 4 hab ich nicht durchgespielt, ist insbesondere wegen der nicht vorhandenen Möglichkeit nervig, an beliebigen Punkten abspeichern zu können. Dennoch würde ich Halflife bzw. GTA 4 vom Frustpotential bei 4/10 und HDRO bei 7/10 bewerten.
Um die Dol Guldur Inis gut zu meistern, denk ich, gehört z. b. auch BdT dazu, so alles auf 9 oder 10. Dann gutes Equip und ein gut zusammen getimtes Gameplay.

Aber vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her sollte man hier keine Parallelen ziehen können. Bei HdRO bist du halt abhängig von deinen Kameraden. Mir persönlich liegen egoshooter-ähnliche Spiele wie Halflife, Bioshock, Deus Es....  aber da bin ich weder abhängig von einer bestimmten Konstellation an anderen Klassen als auch der Geschicklichkeit bzw. Vermögen dieser Spieler.

Bei HdRO muss einfach auch der Kontext, die Peripherie stimmen. Und da behaupte ich (weiss es aber nicht) dass der Kontext bei Dir etwas positiver ausgeprägt ist, da dir dies alles so leicht fällt.

Ich meine, dass die HdRO-Programmierer ihrem Produkt selbst gegenüber bzw. dem kommerziellen Absatz sich etwas kontraproduktiv verhalten. Also etwas leichter programmiert wäre angesagt. Aber ist nur meine Meinung. Dennoch ist HdRO zur Zeit das am wenigsten schlechte MMO.

So long!

Gfreeman


----------



## Vetaro (30. Dezember 2009)

Ja, ich ging in meiner HdRO-Bewertung übrigens von einem Charakter mit Moria-Set und 8er Tugenden aus - und eben von fähigen mitspielern.

Obwohl das einerseits Glück ist, habe ich mir aber auch in Jahren unheimliche Wählerischkeit angewöhnt. Möglicherweise habe ich einige gute mitspieler verpasst, aber auf eine SNG-Anfrage, die meine Mutter nicht identifizieren könnte, reagiere ich nicht - und egal ob es ein Vorurteil ist: Leute, die im Spiel in ganzen Sätzen schreiben, waren immer meine besten Partner. Und daher zähle ich ein gewisses geschick beim Mitspieler-finden zur Schwierigkeit dazu *g*


----------



## Bigmedi (1. Januar 2010)

Also ich bin auch eher der Casual habe aber keine Probleme mit den Ini´s.
Auch der Hardmode in der Schwerthalle ist machbar bringt aber eh nix ausser nen Titel.
SG die 6er ist bis auf den 3 Boss zu leicht mein ich aber der 12er SZ hats wirklich in sich.

mfg Big


----------



## Casp (1. Januar 2010)

Aus Interesse: Inwiefern sind die Instanzen denn schwer? Muss man seinen Charakter sehr sehr gut beherrschen oder braucht man sog. "Movement-Skills" oder braucht man einfach nur ziemlich starke Ausrüstung?

P.s.: Kein Thread, in dem Vetaro nicht für seinen Blog ein klein wenig Werbung macht =D

P.p.s.: Halo 3 auf Normal 5/10 Schwierigkeit? Ich hab das um einiges leichter empfunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elrigh (1. Januar 2010)

Der Erfolg einer Gruppe hängt nicht nur vom Schwierigkeitsgrad einer Instanz ab.

Es spielen viele Faktoren mit hinein - die Ausrüstung und Skillung der einzelnen Charakter, das Wissen um Taktik bei Bosskämpfen und die Fähigkeit den Charakter zu führen und seine Grenzen zu kennen. Die Zusammensetzung der Gruppe und ob sie eingespielt sind.

Mit einer Gruppe mit der ich schön öfter gespielt habe fällt es mir leichter eine Instanz zu bewältigen, denn ich weiß um die Vorgehensweise jedes Einzelnen.

Ich für meinen Teil empfinde die Instanzen nicht als zu schwierig. Im Gegensatz zu WOW sogar entspannter. Bei WOW musste man sich im Hardmode durch eine Instanz schwerer gemachter Gegner kloppen. Bei HdRO geht es im Hardmode um Geschicklichkeit und Taktik, nicht brutale Gewalt.


----------



## Vetaro (1. Januar 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Aus Interesse: Inwiefern sind die Instanzen denn schwer? Muss man seinen Charakter sehr sehr gut beherrschen oder braucht man sog. "Movement-Skills" oder braucht man einfach nur ziemlich starke Ausrüstung?
> 
> P.s.: Kein Thread, in dem Vetaro nicht für seinen Blog ein klein wenig Werbung macht =D
> 
> ...



Dreier-Instanzen sind oftmals insofern schwer, als dass man alles was die eigene Klasse zu bieten hat raushauen muss.  Man wird mit etwas problematischen Situationen konfrontiert, und muss dort dann zeigen, dass man (z.B. als Barde) sowohl richtig heilen, als auch richtig Die Toten aufhalten kann als auch mit seiner Furcht-Fertigkeit umgehen kann und so.  
 Dreier-Instanzen wie die in Eregion und im Warg-Gehege basieren darauf, dass man zum richtigen Zeitpunkt den richtigen Gegner pullt und auch ansonsten all die Sachen zeigt, die man halt im Leveling gelernt hat.

Bei Sechser-Instanzen wird man dann oftmals mit einem _Twist_ konfrontiert, wo man sich auf 'was neues einstellen muss. Wie zum beispiel dass man aufpassen muss, nicht dem zunehmend entflammenden Boden zum Opfer zu fallen, oder dass man _diesen_ Gegner gar nicht erst anzugreifen braucht, weil das nichts nützt.

Und in zwölfer-Instanzen wie später in der Spalte, in Dar Narbugud und Barad Guldur trifft man dann oft auf Situationen, die wirklich völlig neu sind und die oft deutlich ofte Versuche brauchen, um sich darauf einzustellen. Gegner müssen in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge besiegt werden, einer muss immer im Nahkampf bleiben, sonst verliert man all seine Hoffnung - wenn man diesen Gegner angreift, hat man praktisch unendlich viel Kraft, sobald er tot ist, bekommt man die nirgendwo mehr her.

 - Von der Ausrüstung hängt es jedenfalls nicht ab. Die Spalte haben wir bis zum Balrog praktisch mit Quest-Ausrüstung gespielt, Dar Narbugud und Barad Gularan _zwingen_ einen, auf einem bestimmten Item-Stand zu sein - auf diese weise ist man überhaupt nicht in der Lage, zu schlecht ausgerüstet zu sein.


Oh, und ich hab' Halo vor viel zu Langer Zeit durchgespielt, um mich da noch genau dran zu erinnern. Hatte nur noch im Kopf, dass dort der schwerste Modus ein Spaziergang war gegen CoD-Veteran, und hatte dadurch ungefähr ausgewogen, dass es sich auf Normal wohl wie eine 5/10 anfühlte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (1. Januar 2010)

Ein Schurke kann auch seine Stärken eher in größeren Gruppen ausspielen, wo fünf Spieler statt zweien von seinen (De-)Buffs profitieren. Von daher einfach mal die größeren probieren. Oder baut euch einen Twink auf Stufe 65, vielleicht Wächter/Hüter und Runenbewahrer, um mal zu probieren, ob andere Combos besser laufen.


----------



## mh0 (1. Januar 2010)

Die Schwierigkeit von HdRO ist gut balanced (Klassen bezogen) man muss aber auch gut zusammengestellte gruppen haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaft13 (2. Januar 2010)

Vieles ist auch einfach reine Übungssache. Anfangs scheint einen etwas Bockschwer zu sein und nach ein paar Wochen,trotz eigentlich quaisi nicht wirklich stärkerer Ausrüstung, macht man die Instanzen im Halbschlaf.

WOW war da ein gutes Beispiel. Am Anfang wurde MC quasi nur von Gilden angegangen und ein Gildenfremder durfte mit Glück mal mit und es wurde sich hart und schwer durchgekämpft zum Boss. Paar Monate später gingen 35er (also Anzahl der Leute) Ramdomgruppen nach MC und hauten recht locker den Endboss um.
Und auch hier war der Ausrüstungsstandart nicht wirklich viel höher der Randoms,als das der großen Gilden anfangs.

Wird bei HDRO auch nicht anders sein. 
Bissel mehr Übung bezüglich den Instanzen und irgendwann fluscht es von selbst.


----------



## Norei (4. Januar 2010)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Wird bei HDRO auch nicht anders sein.
> Bissel mehr Übung bezüglich den Instanzen und irgendwann fluscht es von selbst.


Nur teilweise. Wenn z.B. der Jäger auf Stufe 65 mit dem Startlegacybogen rumrennt (und damit zeigt, dass er das wenige, was man verstehen muss, nicht verstanden hat), dann fehlt einfach soviel Schaden, dass es quasi egal ist, wieviel Übung man hat. Oder wenn der Barde meint, in Kriegsrede Balladen singen zu müssen, weil doch DÄMÄTSCH zählt.

Aber die sind doch eher die Ausnahme als die Regel.


----------



## Ashgard (4. Januar 2010)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> 2. Warggehege ---> sry, der Endboss, Kranklob, ist für Casuals ultrabrutal schwer. Mit der klassischen Dreierkonstellation Tank, Heiler, sehr guter DD, gerade so machbar. Aber wehe, die Konstellation ist eine andere, z. B. Schurke, Jäger und Heiler. Das ist dann kein Zuckerschlecken.
> 
> 3. Verlies --> siehe Punkt 2, für Casuals sehr sehr heavy.



Also eine Gruppe mit Schurke, Jäger und Heiler ist wohl etwas, was man just-for-fun probiert, aber unter der Voraussetzung, das
es eher zum Scheitern verurteilt ist, als das man erfolgreich ist.

Erinnert mich an Fun-Raids in Wow (zu Urzeiten), mit Scholomance mit 5 Palas und so. Sowas macht man, weil einem fad
ist.

Aber daraus zu schliesen, das Spiel sei zu schwer?!? 

my2c
Ash


----------



## xerkxes (4. Januar 2010)

Ashgard schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an Fun-Raids in Wow (zu Urzeiten), mit Scholomance mit 5 Palas und so. Sowas macht man, weil einem fad ist.



Eine Gruppe aus 5 Palas ging nicht immer aus Spaß nach Scholo sondern meistens wegen der Mountbeschaffung. 5 Palas waren mit der Spezialfunktion ihrer Richturteile beim finalen Questevent das effektivste was man haben konnte. Vermutlich weiß das heute nach den ganzen Nerfs keiner mehr, ach und Palatanks mussten noch wissen was sie tun.

Sry4ot


----------



## MoVedder (4. Januar 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich geh mal auf alle Punkte ein, zu denen mir was einfällt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nagut, haste mal Oblivion auf der maximalen Schwierigkeit gespielt? --> 20/10

Im Rest gebe ich dir Recht, nur das, es meines Erachtens, auf den jeweiligen Spielertyp draufankommt. Ich z.B. bin ein Ass in Ego-Shootern, sprich, ich fand COD 4 auf Veteran, höchstens 5/10.
COD 6 auf Veteran, dass ist 9/10 :-p. 

Hdro sage ich mal 3/10

mfG


----------



## Vetaro (4. Januar 2010)

Ja, gut. Wenn du jetzt den Fullquote noch auf den relevanten Teil, nämlich die letzten knappp 20 Zeilen kürzen könntest, wären wir alle glücklicher.

Und wenn du _dann_ nochmal meinen Post lesen würdest, würdest du sehen, dass es um _meine_ Bewertung geht, die subjektiv ist. Das ist auch der grund, weshalb ich andere Spiele genannt habe: Wenn es eine objektive Bewertung wäre, hätte ich keine Messwerte nennen müssen. Es ist daher völlig unwichtig, wie viel leichter Modern Warfare für dich ist, wenn du nicht was dazu zu sagen hast, wie schwer du die aktuellen HdRO-Instanzen findest. 

 "HdRO" ist nämlich dermaßen allgemein, dass es absolut sinnlos ist. Das ist so, als hätte ich gesagt "Rock Band ist einfach", ende.


----------



## MoVedder (4. Januar 2010)

Stehe dennoch zu meiner Meinung. Hdro bietet kein Herausforerung. Ich hab nur bis lvl 60 gezockt, und schildi etc. das ist alles taktisch anspruchslos und lame. 


mfG


----------



## Olfmo (4. Januar 2010)

Nur weil du keine Herausforderung in dem Spiel finden konntest, heißt es ja nicht dass es keine bietet... ich gebe dir Recht, Schildkröte war (und ist) anspruchslos, aber auch erst seit dem Patch... hast du es mal davor gemacht? Hast du mal mitgemacht bei nem neuen Patch oder nem Addon und versucht, Taktiken für Raidbosse rauszufinden? Das sind nämlich durchaus Herausforderungen (gewesen)...

Abgesehen davon: Du sagst du hast bis Level 60 gespielt, kennst Schildkröte... dann musst du auch die Schattenbinge kennen... ist das keine Herausforderung?

Sorry aber nur weil dir das Spiel offensichtlich zu wenig geboten hat kann man nicht einfach behaupten es bietet keine Herausforderung. Du kannst allemal behaupten es war dir persönlich zu leicht.


----------



## Gromthar (5. Januar 2010)

Olfmo schrieb:


> Sorry aber nur weil dir das Spiel offensichtlich zu wenig geboten hat kann man nicht einfach behaupten es bietet keine Herausforderung. Du kannst allemal behaupten es war dir persönlich zu leicht.


Eigentlich ist kein Spiel wirklich schwer. Man braucht dafür keine besonderen Fähigkeiten und man muss sich demnach auch keine Fähigkeiten als Spieler aneignen. Auch Schattenbinge war nie wirklich schwer, schließlich musste man lediglich mit 5 weiteren Spielern hinein gehen die auch wussten was sie taten.

Ich würde den Schwierigkeitsgrad von HdRO nicht sonderlich hoch ansetzen, also prinzipiell ähnlich wie bei allen anderen Spielen bei etwa 4 auf einer Skala von 1-10 ansiedeln. Es kommt dabei natürlich auch immer auf den eigenen Anspruch an. Ich kann natürlich auch eine leichte 6 Mann Instanz mit 3 oder 4 Spielern versuchen und damit eine höhere Herausforderung schaffen, oder aber ich gehe stets mit dem Idealsetup in die Instanz. Je nachdem variiert eben auch die empfundene Schwierigkeit.


----------



## Vetaro (5. Januar 2010)

Okay. MoVedder, wie du sicher gesehen hast, habe auch ich dem Leveling eine niedrige bewertung gegeben. Scwierig sind die aktuellen Inhalte, wie zum Beispiel Barad Guldur.

Und Gromthar... 





> Man braucht dafür keine besonderen Fähigkeiten und man muss sich demnach auch keine Fähigkeiten als Spieler aneignen



Hä? Kapier ich nicht. Ist das nicht das genaue Gegenteil von der Erfahrung, die sicherlich jeder einzelne Spieler hier gemacht hat? Ich bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher, dass ich mir _ziemlich viele_ Fähigkeiten angeeignet habe, bis ich so gut wie dieser Herr hier Musikspiel-Schlagzeug (oder Gitarre so gut) spielen konnte.

Und auch bei allen anderen Spielen merke ich das - ich hab' über Jahre meine Sinne geschärft und bin in vielen feinmotorischen Hinsichten schneller, genauer und besser getimed - davon, dass ich Erfahrung gesammelt habe mal ganz abgesehen.

Vielleicht sprachst du auch von 'was ganz anderem, aber wenn, hast du das sehr wirr formuliert.
Oh, und _wenn_ du das meintest, können wir das natürlich gerne in einem Drumbattle ausfechten.


----------



## pbODW (5. Januar 2010)

Alles schön und gut, nur beantwortet das alles nicht wirklich die Frage des TEs, dass man HdRO subjektiv als zu einfach empfindet oder in dem Spiel keine Herausforderung findet.

Ich nehme mal stark an, dass der TE wie meine Wenigkeit nach Feierabend einfach gerne einloggt und ein bisschen daddelt. Da HdRO ein Spiel und keine Lebensaufgabe ist, lebt die Motivation von erreichten Erfolgserlebnissen. Wenn z. B. ein Raid in Moria im HM geklappt hat und man bessere Ausrüstung findet.

Zum Thema Ausrüstung lässt sich meiner Meinung nach und als Hauptmann-Spieler leider sagen, die Itemspirale zieht im Düsterwald größtenteils überhaupt nicht. Das neue Dreierset hat ausser Strahlen nicht viel zu bieten genauso wenig wie das Set aus der neuen Schlachtzugini, erneut 3ZA Waffen zu suchen bis man eine geeignete zum Leveln gefunden hat ist vor allem eins: Nervig. Nicht zu vergessen, dass hier noch die Hälfte fehlt und es absehbar ist, dass man bald das ganze Spiel wieder von neuem betreiben darf.

Hier bricht schonmal ein ganzes Stück Motivation weg. Zum Thema neue Instanzen. Die Schwerthalle im Questmode ist tatsächlich die am leichtesten zu meisternde Instanz im Düsterwald. Wems gefällt, die wegen der 25er Strahlenteile 20 mal am Stück zu raiden, der kann das ja tun, ich bin da eigentlich nur rein, weil ein willensstarker HM da drin als Nahkampfheiler gerne gesehen ist.

Warggehege und Sammath Gul sind auch machbar aber hier gilt tatsächlich, eine gute Truppe sollte es schon sein. Auch als sogenannter Casual-Spieler sind da Sippenkollegen, mit denen man schon öfter gespielt hat, man also eingespielt ist, sehr von Vorteil, da das die Erfolgsaussichten drastisch erhöht. 

Finden sich diese nicht und man geht die ganze Sache mit Randoms an, geht dann ein paarmal drauf, kann ich schon nachvollziehen, dass die Motivation leidet, dafür ist einem die eh nicht üppig bemessene Freizeit dann zu schade.

Überhaupt erscheint mir die ganze Erweiterung zu unausgegoren, um wirklich auf längere Sicht motivierend zu sein. Ob ich Level 60 oder 65 bin, macht keinen großen Unterschied, das Wächterset ist bis auf den niedrigen Strahlenwert besser als alles, was man im Düsterwald finden kann, beim Handwerk verhält es sich ähnlich. Die Quests abseits der Buchquests (die mir übrigens gefallen haben) sind dröge sammel dies und töte das Quests, die man hauptsächlich absolviert, um seine Waffen zu leveln und Ruf zu farmen, da sich hierfür sonst kaum Möglichkeiten bieten.

Das Scharmützelsystem ist zwar ganz gut gelungen, ist aber definitiv nicht jedermanns Sache und macht am meisten Spass, wenn ein Sippenschlachtzug scharmützeln geht.

Ich sage es nur ungern aber die Motivation im Düsterwald zu finden, wenn man die epischen Quests hinter sich hat, ist wirklich nicht einfach, dafür fehlt meiner Meinung ein bisschen Inhalt. Ich merke es beispielsweise daran, dass sich meine Spielzeit mittlerweile doch um einiges verkürzt hat. In meiner Sippe macht sich das vor allem dadurch bemerkbar, dass in letzter Zeit viele ihre Zeit in den Ettenöden verbringen, was zu Zeiten der Minen von Moria eher selten der Fall war.

Die Minen von Moria mögen als Addon mehr gekostet haben, dafür gab es als Single- wie Gruppenspieler im direkten Vergleich einfach viel mehr zu tun, was Abwechslung und Motivation brachte, davon einmal abgesehen, dass die Itemspirale noch eingigermaßen stimmte.

Ich kann nur raten, die neuen Instanzen mit einer ausgewogenen Gruppe anzugehen, auf Dauer wird das vorraussichtlich deine fehlende Moitvation nicht ersetzen können aber eine Instanz zu meistern, gibt immer ein gutes Gefühl.


----------

